# Chat With Me!!!



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Heya! Smoking a blunt, kinda bored. Anyone else out there smokin? Well was just wanting to chat, i need the chat crew here haha!! Anyways Wake up this forum it's dead!!! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

Wazzap!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Nothing much man, the forum is DEAD!!! lol What's up with you?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## allovher (Jul 7, 2007)

how do you chat?


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

stoned and almost dead haha


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol chat just by posting on this now that they removed the chat!!! i'm toasted too Buju 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Bubby (Jul 7, 2007)

This is bound to be a very.. slow.. conversation..

How you doing bro? It's a shame the chat is gone. :fid:


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

What up Bubby


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

whats going on all you high people:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah, we do it qutie a bit though, it's pretty fun once ou get used to all the slow chatting lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Berserker, what's up!? you aint high? LOL

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

Nope not tonight,kind of dry around here


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

man that sucks, i'll blow some your way when i spark up in a little bit. As soon as i start to drop i'll light up and smoke some more of this blunt  

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

man,I wish that would work.I will be getting some tomorrow:ignore:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

that's good!!! we'll have to chat it up tomorow too then...if i'm here lol. If not i'll find a way to get on lol, love MP!!! <3 ahaha..
~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

just thought i'd poke my nose in and say hey to you guys... i might turn in early tonight... not sure yet.. depends   if i wanna take the time to scrape my bowl or not.


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

I cant walk by rhe computer with out getting on here.:holysheep:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

ahahah me either, it's my home page now!!! hahaha. And hey there pranic!! how's it going? start scrapin LOL!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

i guess you made up my mind, i'll get out my saftey pin and my half of a pair of tweezers, it's goin slow.. got into a fight with my gf today.. and i didn't even do anything .. then got bitched at by my folks... smoked the last of my pot.. so it's been a day... lol


----------



## allovher (Jul 7, 2007)

whyd they get rid of the chat?


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

How are you doing Pranic.I think i will be scrapping my bowl too.:spit:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

plus i only have 4 dollars to my name.. not enough to even buy anotha bag.. cause i have to buy at least 20... or it's gone in the first hour


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

hey berserker, whats up?


so yeah anyway i'm just sittin here listenin to akon... kinda like duh...


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

you got to get your hussle on girl:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

sorry to hear pranic, hopefully that resin does you some good, i'll blow some your way too 

Allovher they removed it because it wasn't a secure chat and that they couldn't afford to put a secure one on right now. Also it was causeing problems, so one of those 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

I see all you hanging out and not saying anything...Well I will say wahts up to all of you then


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

What's up Zerker!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

wanna front me then.. i will go get my hustle on.. lol..    i need someone who will front me.. and not even bother to ask me for cash back, in otha words i need free trees... to get my smoke on and my hustle on.... i know i know grow my own.. i'm trying still to get some profitable smoke.. but everytime i do get a good grow goin i get caught.. lol... and my outdoors venture didn't go so well this year, myplants drowned


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

i know, a lot of people come in and i'm like well how come they don't chat?? lol get yourselves inhere, smoke and chat with us peoples 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

whats going on brother Buju??You doing good tonight?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

lol sheesh pranic, why'd they drown? Outdoor growing is wicked easy lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

well outdoors maybe easy for you.. but i'm an indoor grower.. i control the weather conditions in the house.. i am god with a lil g   outside is God's domain.. he makes it rain and rain and rain.. and my poor plants drowned... it happens.... but god has a plan..so i trust his choice in kiling my plants... thanks   so i have to wait till i have a place to grow indoors.. and i killed my plants i was growing in the house.. they were getting too big.. and noticable.. i just grew the babies for something to fill my time.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

because honestly i love growin weed.. and when i have my own house i will do it freely.. i just have to wait...


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

well im really baked and i dont know if this chat is current or like 2 months old


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> well im really baked and i dont know if this chat is current or like 2 months old


Take a look at the time and date at the top of the last post brother:hubba:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

it's a million years old .. it's just happening now.. in another time


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

ahaha you came by bro!!! Nice to see ya! how's it going? it still says you're typing, didn't know if you were coming by PTMD  lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll tell you what.All you crazy kids have a good night.I am gonna go pop acouple vic's smoke some rez and gel infront of a movie,now all of you get to bed at a decent time and dont keep the neighbors up:hubba:


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

Smokin it up, zerk  what's up puff and pranic!


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Take a look at the time and date at the top of the last post brother:hubba:


well didnt i say i was really baked


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> ahaha you came by bro!!! Nice to see ya! how's it going? it still says you're typing, didn't know if you were coming by PTMD  lol
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
am I typing? LOL


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

what up! u all need 2 down load bob marley dreams of freedom its an album its remixed really trippy more echos tite 2 listen 2 when ur high search dreams of freedom for album on limewire


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> ahaha you came by bro!!! Nice to see ya! how's it going? it still says you're typing, didn't know if you were coming by PTMD  lol
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


whats up dewayne it says ur typing aswell and i jsut check my new  batch of hash and a dam moth died in the batch


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

dreams of freedom? Is it songs of freedom remixed? or nothing to do with that set.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

that 91% iso is killer


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

u all in to any auto flowering grows? this site has some crazy strains i have not seen before for a cheaper price than other sites sellin lowryers http://soulseeds.co.uk/


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

I plan on doing some lowryders soon.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

i was the last 2 come in and now every 1's rode out


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

Buju said:
			
		

> I plan on doing some lowryders soon.


yeh i have top 44 seeds which can finish flowering in 6 weeks so thats just a few weeks longer going through veg and all for a prior 5 weeks and ill get alot more yield


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

I feel ya PTMD, i'm high, but it's oging down so i'm gonna smoke this up  Night zerk, too bad we had to lose ya so soon, farewell!! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

yeh im about 2 smoke more i made like 10 green rolling papers if u know what im talkin about


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm smoking the last of my hash oil now man, sorry i'm a bit behind on posting ahah i was rolling. I was takling about PTMD buju, i told him to come by too  lol. Glad ya both showed up, so what's up? :48:


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

i sold 4 to some kid 4 for 10 hahaha the tiny top rolling papers


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

ahahahaha nice bro!!! i just whipe tar all over half this paper, puts ome dank weed in it, i expect to be fried out of my mind.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

just added a fan 2 my old grow room where my branches are drying out


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

i think its 2 stong and is blowing the hairs and trichs off but i think im just thinking that cuz im high


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

*HIGH guys!*


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> i expect to be fried out of my mind.


 
I hope expectations are realized, my friend.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Buju!!! Hey mom! glad to see you could join the thread! Got the chat crew here now minus burke.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey mom! Throw out some change! The ice cream man is coming!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

The icecream man is already here.

Hahahaha.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

i'm already here LOL!!!! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The icecream man is already here.
> 
> Hahahaha.


 
Gimme them dollars!!!!! lmao!! gotta love it.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

oh I am hurting haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

If I strip will I get tips?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

I can do a little pole dance.


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

You can do whatever you want mom lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

you can have my money...you don't have to strip for it though ahah, but whatever floats your boat!!! lmao

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Nah....you boys are too broke.  Sorry.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

that would b nice


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a poll in my bedroom.


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

Mom, this was my friend's pry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness how beautiful Buju!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

smoooke time!! :joint: :fly:

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

That has got to be the best breed of dog- evah!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm too broke mom? ahahaha i got enough money for you in my top drawer  

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

I think you need one Buju


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

He was an awesome dog. They still don't know why he died. He just lost weight for over a year. They ran all kinds of tests on him but nothing they tried worked. 

Smoke time for me too woohoo!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

It's not enough D.


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I think you need one Buju


 
I need more than one lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Buju- there are soooo many rescue places in our state with pyrs that need good homes.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 7, 2007)

just peirced my mom's navel.....  ahh how i love my mother


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

OUCH!

I hope you charged her some $$$.

Haha.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

she paid me $40 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Buju- there are soooo many rescue places in our state with pyrs that need good homes.


 
That's a shame


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think folks realize how big their sweet lil white puppy gets.

Go adopt a pair of pyrs


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

lol That's a very pertty dog man


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish I could. I just got my pup 5 months ago. Also have three cats. I all set right now. I wish my friend would adopt another pry. He is looking into an elkhound. I don't like them much lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

It's pyr.  

I just wish my pyrs piles werent so darn big in the backyard.  Haha.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

lol! So did you tell your lady the whole househeld items and the split yet Buju? ahahah

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

ahhh finally.. i can sit down with my popsicle.. and my bowl of resin.. tonight will be an ok night


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

Not yet haha. I also have a pda to add to the list. Oh that's for school


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Mom don't use those for your marijuana LOL!!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Mom don't use those for your marijuana LOL!!!
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 

HUH????


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

lol nvm =p

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Spill it D!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

i love you pot fairy.. just found a nug on my mousepad!


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

I ask this dude a question on ebay and his reply has absolutely nothing to do with my question.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i love you pot fairy.. just found a nug on my mousepad!


 
Woohoo!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

nah lol too stoned.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

well that didn't last long.. haha!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

haha you guys are a trip..just reading what i'm too lazy to reply too..ahahah

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

did it meet expectations, dew?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Where's my sweetie?

Haha!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

damn... my resin.. my lil nug and my popsicle are gone.. now what...*taps fingers on the keys* i gotta lil buzz goin.. some beats blaring in the background.... de you wanted me to stay up.. now what should i do?? lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

i dunno, try and smoke more?? lol..or get drunk...i don't know lol.. and yeah it over met my expectations Buju  and mom...that's what i'm wondering, where IS your sweetie, i'm making a book, Something like "where's waldo" ya know? "where's mama's sweetio, yo" ahaha "chucks"

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome bro!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

i think imma go watch the worlds concert on msn...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Break out a BOB!  That's always a fun way to waste time.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

haha lol. So anything interesting happen with yall lately? 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

nah the liveearth concert around the world has been hella good so far ya'll should check it out. i'm watchin the ***** cat dolls right now..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

my bob needs new c batteries.. haha


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

the one girl in the group is enchanting... she's like latin or sumpthin... sexy.. real sexy.. the rest of the women are ugly... lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

You need a hitachi magic wand with the attachments.  It plugs in.    Never quits.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

haha.. naw i just need my gf.. she neva quits when she's haha.. yeah..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

LOLSooo that was some detail lol.

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

humm gonna switch it up and watch fall out boy in NY.. akon is playin next


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

i love the internet and being able to replay sets .. hehe


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

so what is it u2 are doing?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

rather u 3... or 4.. i see T poppin in and out and allovher whats u doiiin?


----------



## Bubby (Jul 8, 2007)

:bolt:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

hey bubby


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

lol just rolling another joint..be my last one tonight i believe 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

send the green hit my way.. heh.. you know you wanna...


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

it's buju!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

hahaha!!! the one envrionmental add has cows pooping on it.. lol


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

whats going on everyone
hows everyone bein doin??


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry buju... what you up to?


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

haha not much. eating and chillin.

What's up bird


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

now after seein akon on stage here. i would def pay his ticket prices to go see him.  hells ya


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

I knew Burke would show, and sending it your way pranic! :joint: want some? :48:

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

haha of course i wouldnt miss these
chats here there a trip whats up t-bone
ive always wonder why ya switched ur
account and also how has everyones
day been going?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

*sucks in all the smoke comin my way*  shotgun baby!!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

also in my opioion i think akon
is bad but thats just me i dont
really like his music i like his beats
tho cool but he just raps kinda werid haha
not tring to be dissin' ya just my opioion


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

mine was pretty good man, how about yours? and yeah...i wouldn't wanna miss these either haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

yea the beats are tight


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

ahahaha birdy bird burke lmao. I share your oppinion, i'm a rocker though 

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

akon is a sexy black man though... no doubts


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

my daughter went the a gwen concert. She came back with an akon shirt. I was like who the hell is akon lol


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

hahah i dont listen to rock all
that much but still i view it as
very good music.
my day was good De went tubin
down a river and got crunk this
day was freakin sweet i must say


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

tubin.. sounds like a blast


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

SOunds like you had fun man!! and buju ahahaha I oculd picture you saying that now that i've seen your picture XD how old is she?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

yes tubin is so fun goin with
ur friends and getting drunk man
im doing it on the 12th again
maybe its so fun going there...


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

She's 11 she went with my sister in law aunt and my ehm.. wife.

haha I remember tubing. Wow been a while.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, man that stuff is fun, or rapid water rafting with a few cases, better smoke before cause you aint smoking while on it ahahaha! Great times! or going canoing with friends with a case and a few blunts! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

ya ya i hear ya i would do canoin better then
tubin cuz then you could smoke without getting
wet i think that would be much better.. but dang
dude im so tired right now its been an exhausting day


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

lol yeah..i'm kinda tired but it's prolly because i'm majorly stoned lol. But it's all good. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

humm... what to do what to do.. i guess ican try to get the rest of the gunk otta my pipe..


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

dang man im getting the munchies
i wish i had some more Oof Da Tacos
they are so good has anyone heard
or have tried them by any chance..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

no what is it?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Yup, that's what i'd do if i was out of weed and not as stoned as i am now lol!

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

its like a taco fender place
they make good munchie food
that i really like like tacos and
stuff  but there taco are differently
made not like folded like its deep fried
and then u eat it with a fork its hard
to explain rright now but its really good


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

ur last post pranic was ur 420th blaze to that dude


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

ahaha  too bad you don't have a blunt pranic 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

i will.. in a few days... i just gotta keep on my moms good graces.. butter her up and i'll get a few bux to get a bag.. i just can't ask today.. cos she just bought me a new pair of fubu's


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Whats fubus???  :O


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

fubus what the heck are those??


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

It's a clothing line.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Do fubus make tutus?

Pranic needs a polka dot tutu.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

fubu is a clothing line.. she bought me a nice pair of 80 dolla shoes.. shh i got them on sale for 30 lol  shhh don't tell


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

but i don't look good in a tutu.. i own a skirt is that good enough for ya??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

fubu?

That is a silly name for a clothing line.

They should stick with tutus.

LOL


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

anyway my shoes i got are nice.. all black with gold highlights... they are sweet.. just like john mayer.. who btw is sexy.. and is talated to boot..


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

do u mean FUBU like i think i kno what ya mean
u seen How High BUFU haha kno waht that stands
for hahahaha funny movie


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

i was gonna get some ecko's but i figured i'd save those for next time i go shoe shopping.. in like 2 weeks when i get bored of these shoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Ewww John Mayer.  My friend had an extra ticket to his concert.  No thanks.  He's too breathy for me.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah FUBU sorry didn't capitalize it for ya lol.. and yeah i've seen how high too.. i love that flick


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

but the boy can play some mean blues guitar that counts for some major points.... mmm


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

lol...i don't really care for fubu lol..it's not my style...all the...designy stuff all over the pantsa nd what not, like fat albert and the gang lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

Geez I give up guys.  I am going to bed.  

(My hubby is still awake, so much for my buzz tonight.  Phoey!!!)

Sleep well everyone.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

good night mom take
care hope ya have sweet dreams


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

night mom..


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

well everyone i think im going to
go and lay down in my bed and
watch some tv so good night
Pranic and De hope ya'll sleep
tight and good nite


take care


peace.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

night burke


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

night mom, night Bird. Sleep well guys!!!

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

Night Y'all


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Night man!! Sleep well, peace!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 8, 2007)

i'm crashin out.. night ya'll


----------

